# Universal Rocks BFR?



## JGroves (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone use the BFR model 3D background from Universal Rocks? I'm setting up a 55 gal cichlid tank (first timer) and I'm dying to use a 3D background. I have a new hob filter that I'd rather not replace, and given the tank's limited depth, I won't be putting equipment behind the background. Their "Rocky 3D" background will work perfectly, but I want the background to be more 3D than that. So... A retailer recommended the BFR model. It comes with or without holes cut in the bottom to form natural looking caverns. It may take up more room than I'm willing to give up though. Anyone use it or see it in a 55 gal?

http://www.universalrocks.com/aquarium-reptile-pet/backgrounds/3d/bfr2-comp.htm


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

JGroves said:


> Anyone use the BFR model 3D background from Universal Rocks? I'm setting up a 55 gal cichlid tank (first timer) and I'm dying to use a 3D background. I have a new hob filter that I'd rather not replace, and given the tank's limited depth, I won't be putting equipment behind the background. Their "Rocky 3D" background will work perfectly, but I want the background to be more 3D than that. So... A retailer recommended the BFR model. It comes with or without holes cut in the bottom to form natural looking caverns. It may take up more room than I'm willing to give up though. Anyone use it or see it in a 55 gal?
> 
> http://www.universalrocks.com/aquarium-reptile-pet/backgrounds/3d/bfr2-comp.htm


Will send a PM with a link to a great dealer with good prices that I used. Also check out the Crevice background a little more 3d than the Rocky background. I have the Rocky but was deciding between it and the Crevice. The Rocky is more detailed in person than it looks so the crevice must be pretty nice as well. Check it out.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

I h ave a dozen or so vids of my 75 when I had that bg in my 75. Search YouTube for the user swifterz


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

I looked at that one before I bought the Rocky for my 55. Seemed like the BFR would take too much space for my taste. Crevice was a close second. The Olgas also looked like an interesting option without taking so much space.


----------

